# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Программная лицензия 1С

## Skopus

Купили 1С 8.2 Бухгалтерия на 5 клиентских лицензий
Развернут терминальный сервер Windows Server 2003 Enterprise. Т.е пользовотели будут через терминал цепляться к серверу и запускать 1С (как все "белые" люди).
В комплекте флэшки не обнаружил, а обнаружил конвертик с пин-кодами программной защиты. ВНИМАТЕЛЬНО прочитав инструкцию, приступил к процессу получения лицензий. Однако появилась загвоздка в их получении.
Они бывают двух видов
1) Однопользовательские - произвольное количество сеансов, но с не более 5 компьютеров
2) Многопользовательские - не более 5 сеансов, но с неограниченного количества компьютеров
Первый вариант не устраивает, так как смена имени терминального пользователя приведет к потери лицензии и придется ее заново получать, а количество получений ограничено.
Второй вариант самый предпочтительный, но он требует развернуть сервер 1С(а это дополнительно 42000 рублей), что для 5 человек под терминалом как-то нецелесообразно.

Так вот. Пройдя все этапы заполнения форм, а это были:

1) Выбирите на какой компьютер должна быть установлена лицензия
а) На этот компьютер
На компьютер клиента может быть установлена только однопользовательская клиентская лицензия.
б) На компьютер сервера 1С:Предприятия
На компьютер сервера может быть установлена серверная лицнзия и многопользовательская клиентская лицензия. (я указал этот вариант)
Адрес компьютера сервера: (я указал IP сервера, где стоит платформа)
Порт агета сервера: Я указал 4881
1 Выбор.jpg
P.S. При установке платформы, я выбрал так же компонент Сервер1С. После установки запустил сервер 1С Предприятия и с помощью команды netstst посмотрел на каком порту висит ragent. У меня это 4881. Хотя в службах в параметрах запуска указано что ему надо запускаться на порту 1560.

Остальные пункты не имеют значения т.к. там заплняется инфа об оргнанизации и т.д. Кроме последнего. В последнем пункте у меня и вываливается ошибка.

Лицензия не получена:
Ошибка программного лицензирования
Не загружены компоненты доступа к серверу 1С:Предприятия
Установка программной лицензии на сервер невозможнп.
File=src\LicenseBaselmpl.cpp(4363)
9 Лицензия не пол&.jpg
Кто-нибудь решал подобную задачку? Есть возможность использовать многопользовательскую лицензию для терминального сервера для простой файловой БД?

----------


## movled

Многопользовательская лицензия ставится и на сервер терминалов. При получении выбирай "На этот компьютер". Вводи ключ многопользовательской лицензии и на вопрос "Для данного пользователя или для всех пользователей компьютера" выбирай "Для всех". Лично ставил - всё работает.
У меня другого плана вопрос. Тоже RDP, нужно 11 лицензий. Есть многопользовательская на 10 и одна из основной поставки. На 10 я активировал, а вот 11-ю как лучше добавить? На местах компы хоть и в локалке, но слабые, т.е. платформу на каком-нибудь поставить, активировать на него однопользовательскую и подключить базу по сети не вариант.

----------


## rekusha

*movled*, вот что тех саппорт ответил на вопрос как у вас:
"Программные и аппаратные лицензии продуктов 1c на терминальном сервере могут использоваться совместно. Подробнее см. в главе 9 Руковдства администратора"

----------

movled (28.12.2011)

----------

